# Magnetic strip on bathroom door of Swift Sundance



## jdc (Jun 18, 2008)

Please can anyone tell me where I can get the magnetic strip for the bathroom door on a 2007 Swift Sundance Motorhome?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

google magnetic strip - here's one >>strip<<


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 2007 sundance,door kept flying open while driving.I fitted a catch to the top of the door frame ,(the type that holds the folding table in place when storing .done the trick.

Les


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.magneticstrips.org/

Is your strip one of these.


----------

